# why wouldn't this work?



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

I've been playing with the idea of free energy for a while now based on the idea that an alternator could generate more electricity then it takes to actually spin it.

I know the first response from anyone is "theres no way that can work it's against the laws of physics".

But today I ran a power drill off of a car alternator that was spinning at lower rpm's then the drill. Which means if the drill was running the alternator... it would make more energy then it used. The drill definitely has the power for it.

I AM a noob when it comes to this stuff but comon , it seems like with the proper alternator/electric motor combination it would be easy to build a machine that ran itself.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

You are forgetting about a concept known as friction.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Good luck, keep us posted. Got to say it is not going work, I am sure it has been tried.

BG


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

gcavan said:


> You are forgetting about a concept known as friction.


Explain some , I'd like to hear!


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Never mind. Forget I mentioned it. In fact I'll even hook you up with a fellow who has it all figured out:
Perpetual Motion Generator


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Emosun


Are you working on a project of a windmill running off an alternator ?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Naw I am thinking about a alternator running off an electric motor , that would use less electricity then the alternator created.

I'm thinking an ideal setup would be a 2000/3000w power inverter running maybe a 1/2hp motor running 3 car alternators to run the inverter and charge the batteries.

I already know the whole "if it works they would have invented it already" speech. But just look at what happend to the electric car in california....


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

So what you really want to do is build a battery charger that will re-charge car batteries in the fraction of the time that it takes if you would hook them up to a regular charger. Its a great idea and it can be done, but you have to consider 2 things. 1) You will need to hook up a start capacitor and separate breakers to run the heavy loads off the wall. 2) The alternators have to be setup in a way that they are running off a serpentine belt and spinning at 1000+ rpm to be effective. You really need to plan this out, its an awesome idea cause the way I see it, you can connect 3 or 4 batteries in parallel and charge them all at the same time at different amp rates.

Lead-acid batteries can last 10+ years if properly maintained. Don't listen to the "if it was practical they would have invented" speech because battery manufactures don't want you to keep the same batteries year after year. They want you to keep on spending money buying their stuff so they can rake in the cash.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

octaneman said:


> So what you really want to do is build a battery charger that will re-charge car batteries in the fraction of the time that it takes if you would hook them up to a regular charger..


No I would like to make a machine that can generate electricity w/o using any gasoline or solar power or anything like that.

The battery would mearely be a way to start it.

I know those car inverters can run off an 800rpm car alternator with no battery at all. So 3 alternators plus a battery is more then enough to run the inverter. I figure two alternators can power the machine while having an extra to power anything I want.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

like this


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

emosun said:


> No I would like to make a machine that can generate electricity w/o using any gasoline or solar power or anything like that.


What about induction using ultracapacitors as storage device ?


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

This will never work, you can never create energy, you can only transform its property's.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You're almost there just add a water wheel and a stream and you'll have it covered


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I think you find out very quick that the more current you draw from the alternator the harder it will rotate, more power required. A 1/2 electric motor will make then spin but with little or no load.

How much power is required to run the inverter ? If it is putting out 20 amps at 120VAC, it needs about 200 amps at 12 VDC in. 

That is a lot.

BG


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

octaneman said:


> What about induction using ultracapacitors as storage device ?


I'd like to hear more about it. I'm not too familiar with them



Basementgeek said:


> I think you find out very quick that the more current you draw from the alternator the harder it will rotate, more power required. A 1/2 electric motor will make then spin but with little or no load.
> 
> How much power is required to run the inverter ? If it is putting out 20 amps at 120VAC, it needs about 200 amps at 12 VDC in.


I'm not sure of the power requiremnt for the 3000w inverter. However , every 3000w inverter seems to state they can run off any vehicle with a 12v battery. Which seems to indicate it isn't a very high requirement.

I was able to power an 800w inverter with only a single car alternator with no battery at all , which leads me to think 3 alternators could power a 3000w inverter no problem considerin it's expected to run of a single alternator system.

That is interesting you mentioning the alternators physically being harder to move when there is more power draw , perhaps a dual alternator system or a larger motor would help?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

wrench97 said:


> You're almost there just add a water wheel and a stream and you'll have it covered


As funny as your joke was that actually has been done , and it works , I was trying to avoid using water at all and make it more ergonomic.

Instead of running the alternators from a motor the guy used a water pump and water wheel.


----------

